# VG30DE non-turbo "Z" motor swap into...



## 89Joe (Feb 26, 2003)

Relax before you read this. It's a rare scenario. I own an '89 Pathfinder 2wd-5sp with an SOHC VG30i or VG30e(can't remember). Anyway, it's very slow and there are no revs (RPM) to play with. Will the non-turbo VG30DE "Z" motor swap in? They're both VG30 motors, so it should work right? A sport SUV is different, so that's why I want to do this. Any help is appreciated. Thanx!


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

i always talked about that....motor swaps are cool. i think that would work and i would love to see it done...we swapped a sr20det motor into my dads 90 hard body. we blew the motor so hes running a ka24 again...but i think that would work. good luck...hey....if the vg30de fits y no try a dett?


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

The only problem I can think of is the wiring harness, as your going to a MPFI motor. If you did the swap, you'd have a pathfinder that would seriously haul


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

At my school they got some old school vg30e's that they were trying to give me.


----------



## 89Joe (Feb 26, 2003)

That's a motor I DO NOT want. That's an SOHC like the one I already have - weak! I want the DOHC VG30DDDDDEEEEEEEE!


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Since they share the same block, it will bolt right in, and you should be able to use the Pathfinder's tranny. Like I stated before, your only problem is the wiring harness.


----------



## MethMax (Jul 23, 2004)

or you could try and swap just the rods and pistons.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

why just swap the rods and pistons when he wants the DOHC part too???


----------



## jetski_waxhead (Sep 17, 2005)

its to wide to fit in


----------



## 89Joe (Feb 26, 2003)

Dude! That post was 4 years ago! I'm on my 5th vehicle since then. I got rid of that truck some time ago. And for the record, you're wrong. It is not too wide. It's the same block that's in the truck (both VG30's). Secondly, I've seen it done before. If you can fit a small block Chevy 350 in there, you definitely can fit a DOHC V6 in there. Note: I was referring to the non-turbo motor (go back). The turbo motor is another story. THAT will not fit - without major modification/fabrication. There's too much plumbing. Anyway, I sold that truck a long time ago. Later.


----------

